# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  بشرى عظيمة جدا لمرضى السكري

## ahmed

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كنت البارحة لدى طبيب أعشاب خبير جدا ومتمكنا. وقد اخترع تركيبة أعشاب متنوعة تشفي من السكر تماما. هذا الطبيب الذي مكث ستة عشر عاما لإنتاج هذا العلاج لا يتقاضى أي مبلغ عن العلاج إلا بعدد الشفاء التام, وقد رأيت عنده عدة أشخاص مرضى بالسكر. حيث جاء أحدهم وطلب العلاج فقام هذا الطبيب بتحليل سكر لمعرفة النسبة – واشترط على من يحضر عنده أن يوقف العلاج الخاص به قبل الزيارة بيومين, المهم ظهرت نتيجة التحليل 350 ثم أعطاه نصف ملعقة من الأعشاب وبعد نصف ساعة قام بإجراء تحليل آخر فوجد النسبة 240 وهكذا بعد المداومة على العلاج لمدة شهر يختفي السكر تماما . وحضر إليه شاب مصاب بالسكر الطفو لي ويأخذ أنسولين, وقد توقف عن العلاج. وبعد تعاطيه للأعشاب كانت النتيجة مفاجأة للجميع ومنهم المريض حيث كانت 93 فقط. وهذا الطبيب كان مريضا بالسكري والآن يأكل ويشرب ما شاء حتى انه كان يشرب الشاي. 
أنا مصاب بالسكري ولمني أتناول علاجي مع الحمية فطلب مني أن يجري لي تحليلا لمعرفة النسبة فكانت 110 فقال لي: هل تريد تخفيضها إلى 60-70 الآن ؟ فاقترح علي أن احضر بعد يومين من التوقف عن العلاج ورأيت عنده حوالي 1500 شهادة مرضى عالجهم, وعلى فكرة.. أي شخص يحلل لديه السكر يطلب منه أن يوقع على ورقة بأن السكر كان لديه كذا وبعد تعاطي العلاج بنصف ساعة انخفض إلى كذا
كما انه لا يأخذ شيئا على إجراء التحاليل ويرفض ذلك تماما رغم ارتفاع سعر أشرطة التحليل. بقي أن أقول أن هذا الطبيب قدم علاجه إلى مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم التقنية طالبا براءة اختراع, كما قدمها إلى وزارة الصحة المصرية وقاموا بتحليلة واتضحت فائدته وصدرت شهادة بذلك موقعة من عدد من الأطباء ومن وزير الصحة وصدقه من السفارة السعودية..
وللمعلومة أن سعر هذا العلاج زهيد جدا وهو مبلغ 200 ريال ولا يدفع إلا بعد الشفاء وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( ما انزل الله من داء إلا نزل له دواء علمه من علمه وجهله من جهله ))
العنوان: المدينة المنورة – طريق الهجرة النازل – أمام مركز الفت هاتف 8313434 – 8314422 / جـده – حي النزلة اليمانية هاتف: 6804200 – 6803315 جوال: 055303597 – 055306769 وهو متواجد طوال الأسبوع في المدينة المنورة ماعدا يومي الخميس والجمعة فيكون في جـدة واسمه: محمود عبدالرؤوف مصطفى ناجي
وعلى فكرة يا إخوان قد يتبادر للذهن أن هذا الطرح مقصود كدعاية له ولكن والله الذي لا اله إلا هو أنني لا تربطني به علاقة وأنني ذهبت إليه من سماعي عنه من بعض الإخوة وأعطاني الكرت الخاص به وقمت بنقله لكم هنا 
منقول.
(9)

----------


## شجن

مشكور ahmed على الموضوع المفيذ

والمهم بعد 

واتمنى من كل واحد يعرف ناس مصابين بهذا المرض انه يخبرهم به

----------


## ahmed

العفو نحن فى الخدمه(9)

----------


## شاهزنان

بجد و الله مشكوووووووور ..
و فعلا راح أستفيد من هالموضوع 
تسلم على الموضوع

----------


## ahmed

العفو ان شاء الله نوضع الموفيد

----------

